# URGENT - LGD’s in search of new home



## Leslie McCall (Jan 11, 2019)

There is a guy who lives down the road from me that has 5 male Anatolian Shepherds (3 are 1 year old, 2 are 1 1/2 years old. They are all unaltered males. He had 12 of them but animal control got a hold of the rest - long sad story (for the dogs). He lives down the road from me in Green Valley, CA which is in the Angeles National Forest about 30 minutes from Magic Mountain amusement park in Santa Clarita. 
If anyone is interested please email me. I don’t want to see these dogs get put down. I am willing to help any way I can. 
My email is [email protected]. They are very large dogs. I think since they are pretty young they wont have a problem bonding with a new family. I don’t think they get any attention where they are. 
If I could I would take one but I already have a Great Pyr and 2 Saint Bernard/Great Pyr mixes.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Try the Anatolian rescue

https://www.nasrn.com/


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 11, 2019)

Anatolians are not dogs for beginners. From the ages it sounds like he was operating a back yard breeding operation. Although these dogs are not very old, they are getting to the age where they will begin fighting with each other. Male Anatolians do not tolerate other male dogs on their property. If you are going to keep 2 male Anatolians (or 2 female Anatolians for that matter) they need to be several years apart in ages. The best multiple to keep together are male and female, preferably neutered. Male Anatolians in particular are very dominant dogs. The females are also pretty dominant. 

This sounds like a terrible situation and the Anatolian Rescue would be the best bet for them. The Rescue workers would test the dogs to make sure they were socialized before they were placed with a family. Possibly even test them with livestock to see if they would make good guardians. Are the dogs at a shelter now? 

Sadly, there is a lot of indiscriminate breeding going on these days of livestock guardians. LGDs have become trendy and we all know what that means - people breeding just for the $$$. Unfortunately a lot of these dogs are bred without any regard to proper temperament, health, etc. and will end up in recue or be put down. 

Since these are still young dogs definitely call or contact the Anatolian rescue to help them. Such a shame.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That is heart breaking.... Hope the ones responsible get kicked hard by law enforcement.

We all know the great LGDs are going to be harmed by some people only out for the $$. I'd help if I could; but have 2 large dogs already and am on the other side of the USA.


----------

